# New member.



## bashkim (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,
My name is Bashkim i have been raised up in Greece but my origin is Albanian.
I am not a freemason but the feeling of being in this forum is pretty exciting.
I dont ask anything specific, all i wanted is to recieve whatever information you may think that is going to be helpful hrough my path towards Freemasonry. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 14, 2019)

Finding the lodge you want to join is what you need.


----------



## bashkim (Jan 14, 2019)

I have been contacting with a local Lodge but i never asked for being part since i wasn't sure of the way that i should ask.
The poor knowledge upon Freemasonry maybe is a factor that contributed to this. 
The other thing is that i would prefer to talk to someone first in order to have at leat the basic knownledge.
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 14, 2019)

The “basic knowledge” is a sincere desire to join. The first requirement is the desire to join. The lodge will take it from there.


----------



## bashkim (Jan 14, 2019)

What if you dont find what you expected? 
When it comes to the point that you dont want to be part anymore?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 14, 2019)

Some don’t stay, it happens. Ask yourself why you want to join if you’re already thinking about leaving.


----------



## bashkim (Jan 15, 2019)

Is not this the way i thought about it. I am just curious for couple of things.
Such as regulations, rules or other important things for a Lodge.
Light, this is the reason i want to join.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 15, 2019)

bashkim said:


> What if you dont find what you expected?
> When it comes to the point that you dont want to be part anymore?



This is a good question. in most places, you resign by resignation letter to your lodge. It is that simple.



Brother JC said:


> Some don’t stay, it happens. Ask yourself why you want to join if you’re already thinking about leaving.



Why I understand where you are doing from, again, I would say his question is legitimate. Why would you join an organisation which would try to hold you if you wanted to resign? Trying to unduly hold a member who wants to leave is one of the definitions of a cult, and we are not a cult..


----------



## bashkim (Jan 15, 2019)

Another question is why i have to knock three times? (i guess is a metaphor)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just read up on some of the many subjects and topics on this forum. Many of your questions will be answered.


----------



## bashkim (Jan 15, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just read up on some of the many subjects and topics on this forum. Many of your questions will be answered.


I was trying for some dialogue my friend, don' get annoyed of me.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 15, 2019)

bashkim said:


> I have been contacting with a local Lodge but i never asked for being part since i wasn't sure of the way that i should ask.



There exist some jurisdictions in Europe that use invitations, but in most of the world invitations are not allowed. I don't know if Greece uses invitations but probably not. At very least the local members will know that invitations are never used in most of the world.

Generally the only way to become a member is to ask a person you know to be a Mason for an application. You have to ask to join, probably you need to ask *how* to become a Mason rather than just asking to become a Mason as there are requirements.

The reason we knock three times is one of the lessons we teach to new Brothers. When or if you reach that point in your studies after your first degree the reason will be taught to you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2019)

bashkim said:


> I was trying for some dialogue my friend, don' get annoyed of me.


I'm not annoyed in the least my friend. I'm sorry if I came across that way. I was just saying if you read up on a lot of the topics on this forum many, maybe all, of your questions will be answered.


----------

